# Zelig 2014: conduttori diversi. Anche Raoul Bova e la Gialappa's



## admin (9 Giugno 2014)

Le tv iniziano già a pensare ai palinsesti autunnali. Una delle trasmissioni di punta delle reti Mediaset, Zelig, dalla prossima stagione cambierà. In particolar modo a livello di conduzione, all'insegna della coralità. Ogni puntata del programma, infatti, sarà condotta da presentatori diversi. In coppia ma non solo. Si fanno i nomi di Rocco Papaleo, Michelle Hunziker, Ambra Angiolini, la Giallapa's Band, Bianca Balta e forse anche Raoul Bova nell'inedito ruolo di conduttore televisivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2014)

Un programma stra finito come quasi tutti i format di Mediaset ... Resistono solo le iene . Il resto è piena noia.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Giugno 2014)

Zelig con la Gialappa non lo vedo proprio :S


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Giugno 2014)

sempre meglio della melma di colorado,la hunziker e raul bova li vedo bene sinceramente,la gialappa's è finita


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Giugno 2014)

E Claudio Bisio? Comunque è l'unico programma che almeno qualche risata te la fa fare, a differenza di Made in sud e Colorado.


----------



## Canonista (10 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E Claudio Bisio? Comunque è l'unico programma che almeno qualche risata te la fa fare, a differenza di *Made in sud* e Colorado.



Io con Made in Sud mi piscio sotto dalle risate invece

Cosa che non è mai successa con altri programmi simili.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Giugno 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io con Made in Sud mi piscio sotto dalle risate invece
> 
> Cosa che non è mai successa con altri programmi simili.


Anche a me prima, ma poi sembra che ogni puntata sia sempre la stessa.


----------

